# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست راهنمایی برای کنکور دوم !!

## arash973

سلام 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه . 
من سال دومه کنکورمه ، پارسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و رتبه کشوریم 16000 بود ، الان مهندسی کامپیوتر سراسری میخونم ولی به دلایلی میخوام تغییر رشته بدم ب تجربی و دوباره کنکور بدم 
اول اینکه آیا اصن میتونم کنکور بدم؟ و اگه آره کی باید انصراف بدم؟
هدفم داروسازی سراسریه ...یا آزاد تهران 
اگه از الان بخوام شروع کنم چقد باید درس بخونم؟ اصلا شدنیه ؟(خیلی واقع بینانه نظر بدید لطفا) 
یا باید به 97 فکر کنم؟
حدود رتبه لازم برای دارو رو هم لطفا بگید . پیشاپیش ممنونم .

----------


## ZAPATA

از نظر شدن ... که فکر کنم میشه .... یعنی منع قانونی کنکور واسه اینکه دانشگاه تحصیل میکنی (روزانه البته !) نخاهی داشت ..
...................
از نظر چند و چون کار هم ! ...... همینو بدون کار چندان راحتی نیست ! ..... 

فقط توکلت علی الله و توسل به 14 معصوم ... فراموش نشه !
.................................
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## arash973

> از نظر شدن ... که فکر کنم میشه .... یعنی منع قانونی کنکور واسه اینکه دانشگاه تحصیل میکنی (روزانه البته !) نخاهی داشت ..
> ...................
> از نظر چند و چون کار هم ! ...... همینو بدون کار چندان راحتی نیست ! ..... 
> 
> فقط توکلت علی الله و توسل به 14 معصوم ... فراموش نشه !
> .................................


حدود رتبه رو هم میتونی بگی؟
و اینکه امضات کدوم دانشگاهه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ZAPATA

> حدود رتبه رو هم میتونی بگی؟
> و اینکه امضات کدوم دانشگاهه؟


دیگه بسته به میزان همت والای خودت داره ..... نه اینکه نشه ! ..... میشه ! ها ! ...... ولی دیگه همش حواس جمعیه ! .... یه قسمت کار به اینه که راهو درست بری ... یه قسمت راه به اینه که راهو با قدرت پیش بری  و کم نیاری ! 
.........................
اونم .... ساختمان جدید دارو مشهده !  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## -AMiN-

*اگه منظورت از پارسال قبول شدم کنکور 94 اره میتونی شرکت کنی کنی چون محرومیتت از رشته های روزانه فقط شامل کنکور 95 میشده
اما اگه کنکور 95 روزانه قبول شدی بازم میتونی کنکور96 شرکت کنی ولی نمیتونی رشته های روزانه و رایگان انتخاب رشته کنی چون محرومی از این رشته ها
در هرصورت اگه بخوای کنکور 96 شرکت کنی باید تا قبل 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی بدی 
رک و راست میگم من خودمم تغییر رشته دادم ولی کشتم خودم و تا زیست و فهمیدم و تونستم تستاشو بزنم خیلی وقت هم هست شروع کردم چیزی که بجه های تجربی تو سه سال خوندن و سخته تو 6ماه بخونی 
تو 6ماه اینایی که تو میخوای تقریبا محال میشه گفت هست
ولی ممکنه با احتمال صدم درصدی !!!*

----------


## The JoKer

خیلی واقع بینانه بگم 
با توکل و توسل کار به جایی نمیبری !!!!!!!!!!
چون تجربه دارم میگم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mahdi.T

شما کنکور۹۵قبول شدی یا ۹۴؟؟؟
اگه ۹۴ قبول شدی کی موردی نداره
ولی اگه۹۵قبول شدی از انتخاب رشته های روزانه محرومی

----------


## Navid70

> سلام 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه . 
> من سال دومه کنکورمه ، پارسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و رتبه کشوریم 16000 بود ، الان مهندسی کامپیوتر سراسری میخونم ولی به دلایلی میخوام تغییر رشته بدم ب تجربی و دوباره کنکور بدم 
> اول اینکه آیا اصن میتونم کنکور بدم؟ و اگه آره کی باید انصراف بدم؟
> هدفم داروسازی سراسریه ...یا آزاد تهران 
> اگه از الان بخوام شروع کنم چقد باید درس بخونم؟ اصلا شدنیه ؟(خیلی واقع بینانه نظر بدید لطفا) 
> یا باید به 97 فکر کنم؟
> حدود رتبه لازم برای دارو رو هم لطفا بگید . پیشاپیش ممنونم .


ای کاش درصداتم میگفتی
ببین شدنی که کار نشد نداره،خودت حساب کن رتبه زیر 2000 میخوای درصدا هم میانگین 55-60 هست.خب اگه درصداتون بالا بود توی فیزیک و شیمی و بقیه درسا خیلی راحت فقط زیست میخوندید،ولی درصدای 16هزار ریاضی توی این درسا پایینه یعنی زیر 15 درصدخب شما باید در کنار زیست این درصدا رو هم بالا بیارید کار سختیه ریسک نکنید برای امسال بهتره.

----------


## arash973

> ای کاش درصداتم میگفتی
> ببین شدنی که کار نشد نداره،خودت حساب کن رتبه زیر 2000 میخوای درصدا هم میانگین 55-60 هست.خب اگه درصداتون بالا بود توی فیزیک و شیمی و بقیه درسا خیلی راحت فقط زیست میخوندید،ولی درصدای 16هزار ریاضی توی این درسا پایینه یعنی زیر 15 درصدخب شما باید در کنار زیست این درصدا رو هم بالا بیارید کار سختیه ریسک نکنید برای امسال بهتره.


ینی بذارم برای 97 و تلاش کنم واس روزانه ؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## arash973

من تصمیمم جدیه ، عزیزان (مخصوصا تغییر رشته ای ها ) اگه پیشنهادی برای نحوه خوندن زیست دارید بدید ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arash973

و یه سوال دیگه 
آزاد تهران و بقیه شهرا واس دارو رتبه چند میخواد ؟

----------


## Navid70

> و یه سوال دیگه 
> آزاد تهران و بقیه شهرا واس دارو رتبه چند میخواد ؟


گفتم که زیر 2000 فکر کن
ببین 2 تا مشکل داری،اول اینکه خیلی دیره دوم اینکه پایه ضعیفی دارید و به این پایه یه زیستم اضافه کن که اصلا نمیدونید چی هست.
میل خودته ولی میگم انصراف دادن و نتیجه نگرفتن خیلی ریسک بزرگیه.بخون امسالو ولی کم و بیش،روزی -4-5 ساعت.از تابستون استارت درسو واسه 97 بزن

----------

